# [solved] Intel® Atom™ processor N455 (512K Cache, 1.66 GHz)

## ago

Hi Folks,

I'm looking for a netbook that have atom n455, but I am a little perplexed about the power of the processor.

So, can someone that have this processor can posts any results of compile time? (right for indicatively)

e.g. 

```
qlop -tH sys-devel/gcc

qlop -tH sys-libs/glibc
```

and....your MAKEOPTS please.

Thanks in advanceLast edited by ago on Mon Jan 09, 2012 11:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

I have a 330 which has two cores, 1.60 GHz, 512 KiB cache, bogomips 3199.53. Running with -j2, ccache and distcc disabled, I get:

```
mythtv ~ # time emerge -1 glibc

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r1

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r1

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 1.36, 1.27, 1.33

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 87 info files.

real    96m33.106s

user    136m14.101s

sys     27m18.142s

```

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Gentoo Chat to Kernel & Hardware.

- John

----------

## Veldrin

I can only provide numbers for a D510 (2x 1.66GHz + HT).

I am running btrfs as rootfs, and due to a fragmentation issue, it is getting slower over time. 

MAKEOPTS=-j4

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

```
root@blakharaz ~ # genlop -t gcc

 * sys-devel/gcc

     Tue Aug 17 03:40:11 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4

       merge time: 1 hour, 7 minutes and 11 seconds.                                                                                  

     Fri Oct 22 00:29:13 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2

       merge time: 1 hour, 19 minutes and 26 seconds.                                                                                 

     Fri Mar 18 21:26:48 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5

       merge time: 1 hour, 23 minutes and 9 seconds.                                                                                  

     Thu Apr  7 23:28:12 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5

       merge time: 1 hour, 34 minutes and 7 seconds.                                                                                  

     Tue Apr 26 00:54:06 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5

       merge time: 1 hour, 36 minutes and 15 seconds.                                                                                 

     Sun Oct  2 18:45:37 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r1

       merge time: 1 hour, 45 minutes and 14 seconds.                                                                                 

root@blakharaz ~ # genlop -t glibc

 * sys-libs/glibc

     Tue Aug 17 01:15:24 2010 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2

       merge time: 1 hour, 3 minutes and 35 seconds.                                                                                  

     Mon Nov  8 10:24:45 2010 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3

       merge time: 1 hour, 1 minute and 24 seconds.                                                                                   

     Fri Mar 18 18:49:35 2011 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.11.3

       merge time: 1 hour, 14 minutes and 34 seconds.                                                                                 

     Thu Apr  7 21:54:05 2011 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.11.3

       merge time: 1 hour, 14 minutes and 22 seconds.                                                                                 

     Sat Jun  4 01:22:36 2011 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2

       merge time: 1 hour, 22 minutes and 30 seconds.                                                                                 

     Thu Dec  8 12:21:00 2011 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4

       merge time: 1 hour, 23 minutes and 13 seconds.                                                                                 

root@blakharaz ~ # empv gcc glibc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r1  USE="cxx%* graphite hardened mudflap (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -fortran -gcj -gtk (-libffi) (-libssp) -lto -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.13-r4  USE="hardened (multilib) nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## ago

```
gcc: 2 hours, 11 minutes, 20 seconds for 4 merges

glibc: 45 minutes, 30 seconds for 4 merges
```

with -j2

----------

## Tatsh

```
Linux cr48 3.0.6-gentoo #6 SMP Sun Nov 13 12:21:32 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

This is the Google CR48 laptop, hacked to run a regular BIOS. There is no trace of Chrome OS on it (and I'm happy about that).

I actually don't compile on this machine (tried compiling the kernel and it took at least 10 minutes). It's too slow. Bin-hosting would be a better idea. What I currently do is have a 16 GB image on my machine (Phenom II X4 3.4 GHz with MAKEOPTS="-j5") that I mount and chroot into to compile with the following CFLAGS:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"
```

Then I copy it over with sysrescuecd on USB (after rsyncing the home directory to the image):

```

dd if=file_16g | ssh -C root@cr48 'dd of=/dev/sda1'

```

Takes about 20 minutes.

KDE performance isn't terrible but isn't great either. I can get all the effects fine, but more than 3 tabs of heavy sites in Chromium and it gets a little slow (as did Chrome OS). But it is definitely usable.

----------

